# Ar15 build



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been thinking about building an AR for a while now.. I was looking at the New Frontier Armory polymer lower.. Do any of you guys have any experience with these particular lowers???


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got 4 in last week, burnt 50 rounds through 1 so far and it worked out good! Just ask AR guru "glassplus"....aint that right Jerome!!!!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Jason brought one over that he had just got in, We put a top on it and proceeded to put some rds down range, he shot about 30rds and I shot 20rds. worked great and the fit was good. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

what are the internals made of? is the hammer plastic etc? or just regular mil spec lpk?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*rec*

It is plastic to, but it works , you are suppose to be able to change them out with mil "spec" I got Jason to leave one with me for several days to play with I'm going to try and change them out this weekend. He thinks he is going to get it back. Don' tell him. jj


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Delton lower*

Jerome/Glassplus, what are your thoughts on the Delton Lowers??

Thanks,

HL1


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have not seen one yet, but if it is made right it don't matter who's name is on it If were to buy enough rec, you could get your name on them. Some do a little better finish then other''s just my 2cents jj


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Del tons are very nice


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Del tons are very nice


:thumbsup: I built mine with Del ton lower and upper and have been extremely pleased


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a complete Del Ton rifle and I'm pretty happy with it so far. Good price for the quality.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Del-ton is very well made and priced very reasonable:thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Del-Ton Lower*

Thanks for addressing the question on the lower, wasn't trying to derail someone else's post. Hopefully it answered the same question for other PFF members as well.

HL1


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Del Ton's cost is decent cost wise. I'm sure it will satisfy most people's uses and preferences. On this forum. I prefer using Palmetto State Armory for my builds when cost is a concern. They contract many of their things with FN. For the cost they have comparable specifications as the tier one manufacturers like BCM and Colt.

I like this upper rather well. Go with a midlength gas system. Softer shooting, allows more room to extend your grip and less ware on the internals.

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...mmer-forged-midlength-light-weight-upper.html


----------

